# Liftable debris tarp



## vandiesel99 (Aug 18, 2010)

Looking for a good way to move stump grinding, firewood waste, raked debris. I thought I saw some sort of liftable debris tarp in the Sherrill Tree cataloguebut failed to find it recently. Anybody use one of these or could point me in the right direction? I found some for roofers thru searches, but are a lil pricey.


----------



## Koa Man (Aug 19, 2010)

I use Rubbermaid Brute trash cans. If the stuff I load it with is too heavy to carry, I use a hand truck with air filled tires to move it. I don't like tarps, especially if it is even a little windy. Our normal trade winds are 15 mph. That will blow the tarp and all the leaves you put on it all over the place. Leaves won't fly out of a trash can, even in 30 mph winds.


----------



## Grace Tree (Aug 19, 2010)

I use the 8x8' debris tarps from Wespur for cleaning up sawdust and fine sweepings. Basically in place of a wheel barrow. Either drag or gather up the handles with a short web strap and lift them with my mini skid. They've held up well.
Phil
8’ x 8’ Brush Tarp
8’ x 8’ Brush Tarp with Handles
$39.00 Item # uti119

Mesh tarp made of woven UV resistant PVC-coated polyester. Six handles make it great for loading up and transporting brush. Edges are heat sealed and grommet ed with brass grommets on each corner and all sides at 2’ intervals. Works will for lightweight to rugged materials and handles great even in extreme conditions. Resists water, mildew, and rot, excellent durability.


----------



## treevet (Aug 19, 2010)

Best way to clean up a big stump or many stumps is a mini skid with the big bucket into a dump trailer imo.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Aug 19, 2010)

*Dump bottom? kinda cool!*








The average price per unit of a standard model MonstaBag® is $US 130. However, actual prices vary depending on several factors including the

* number of bulk bags ordered and
* the nature and type of modifications requested for customizing bags.


If your company needs safe, efficient and affordable debris removal bags, feel free to contact [email protected] or call 888 635-5570 and ask for MonstaBag® the only dump-bottom debris removal bulk bag on the market that helps streamline the process of debris collection and is affordable enough to help lower your operating costs.


----------



## Blakesmaster (Aug 19, 2010)

John Paul Sanborn said:


> The average price per unit of a standard model MonstaBag® is $US 130. However, actual prices vary depending on several factors including the
> 
> * number of bulk bags ordered and
> * the nature and type of modifications requested for customizing bags.
> ...



That looks like it be the cat's ass for backyard crane work.


----------



## treevet (Aug 19, 2010)

I had this fabricated for my crane about 6 or 7 years ago. It dumps better in the dump trailer or my other dump trucks as we got reduced removable sides for Dingo loading of logs. It can easily handle over a half cord of wood or grindings or debris or whatever. We use it all the time esp. during firewood delivery.

Not pasting but I will post in next post.


----------



## treevet (Aug 19, 2010)

here it is I hope..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S4P1EYT4s7c


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Aug 20, 2010)

Blakesmaster said:


> That looks like it be the cat's ass for backyard crane work.



I'm sure you can get them designed so that a skid-steer and clam truck can handle them too.


----------



## M.D. Vaden (Aug 22, 2010)

vandiesel99 said:


> Looking for a good way to move stump grinding, firewood waste, raked debris. I thought I saw some sort of liftable debris tarp in the Sherrill Tree cataloguebut failed to find it recently. Anybody use one of these or could point me in the right direction? I found some for roofers thru searches, but are a lil pricey.



Liftable in what fashion? To be lifted by a machine, person, or group of people?

Do you like the tarp idea because they collapse small?


----------



## turnkey4099 (Aug 22, 2010)

Koa Man said:


> I use Rubbermaid Brute trash cans. If the stuff I load it with is too heavy to carry, I use a hand truck with air filled tires to move it. I don't like tarps, especially if it is even a little windy. Our normal trade winds are 15 mph. That will blow the tarp and all the leaves you put on it all over the place. Leaves won't fly out of a trash can, even in 30 mph winds.



Thanks for that. I was jsut thinking the other day while I was carring rake loads of straw/twigs out of a famers field that there had to be a better way. Rubbermade it is. Considered the tarp totes but didn't like the idea - too clumsy.

Harry K


----------



## colt044 (Aug 22, 2010)

go to your local sign company and get there old vinyl tearoffs. they give em to me for free way stronger than tarps and bigger, Ive got several 14x48. never lifted with a crane but Im sure you could make it work


----------

